# New Leopard gecko set up! am i right?? NEWBIE ADVICE PLEASE!!



## benhayes74 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hey there i recently set up a leopard gecko vivarium using my old corner fish tank. i have a UTH heater with thermostat but the temps are still low at 22.C in the hot end. I have just ordered a red heating bulb with thermostat also as its winter and quite cold. i was wondering if i could have some feedback on whether anything looks wrong!, as im a newbie. 

Here is a list of my equipment 
180l corner aquarium 
desert heat mat that covers just over 1/4 of the tank
Digital thermometer and hydrometer 
2 x coconut hides.
1 x moist hide with sphagnum moss
various green and coloured plants.
holo log that goes into the moist hide!
Tile substrate cut by my self.
1 water dish 
1 food dish
1 calcium dish

I also have a breeding box for keeping crickets with bug gel and cricket feed. i keep the breeding box in a spare vivarium! i have not bought the gecko yet as im waiting to stabilise the temps!


----------



## benhayes74 (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## benhayes74 (Dec 31, 2014)

benhayes74 said:


> Hey there i recently set up a leopard gecko vivarium using my old corner fish tank. i have a UTH heater with thermostat but the temps are still low at 22.C in the hot end. I have just ordered a red heating bulb with thermostat also as its winter and quite cold. i was wondering if i could have some feedback on whether anything looks wrong!, as im a newbie.
> 
> Here is a list of my equipment
> 180l corner aquarium
> ...


Does anybody know how i can post pictures of it up!


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

use a service like tinypic.com


there must be something wrong if you are only getting 22C with a heat mat...I have only ever used heat mat's for Leo's, they should give you the required ~31C without to much difficulty, I'm guessing that the thermostat probes are probably not quite in the right place...post a pic up and lets see


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

CloudForest said:


> use a service like tinypic.com
> 
> 
> there must be something wrong if you are only getting 22C with a heat mat...I have only ever used heat mat's for Leo's, they should give you the required ~31C without to much difficulty, I'm guessing that the thermostat probes are probably not quite in the right place...post a pic up and lets see


Possibly because it is under the aquarium, which is not really ideal housing for a Leopard Gecko.

As has been said, photos will definitely help so more advice/guidance can be given.


----------



## SJScott (Dec 25, 2014)

benhayes74 said:


> Hey there i recently set up a leopard gecko vivarium using my old corner fish tank. i have a UTH heater with thermostat but the temps are still low at 22.C in the hot end. I have just ordered a red heating bulb with thermostat also as its winter and quite cold. i was wondering if i could have some feedback on whether anything looks wrong!, as im a newbie.
> 
> Here is a list of my equipment
> 180l corner aquarium
> ...


Everything sounds good to me, obviously setting the temperature initially can be a pain. is there a hide over the heat mate? try taking some temperatures inside or around that hide and yeah it can be tricky with the winter! have just had to add heating to the cresties viv! 

oh and as for posting picture there is a thread in the lizard pictures section of the lizard part. but briefly, you have to upload the picture to photobucket or an image hosting site and copy the image url! the just paste this into the thread! 

The red basking light should help for the overall temperature but you will still need the heat mate as leopard geckos absorb the heat through their bellies!
hope that helped, sam


----------



## benhayes74 (Dec 31, 2014)

CloudForest said:


> use a service like tinypic.com
> 
> 
> there must be something wrong if you are only getting 22C with a heat mat...I have only ever used heat mat's for Leo's, they should give you the required ~31C without to much difficulty, I'm guessing that the thermostat probes are probably not quite in the right place...post a pic up and lets see




















The probes are in the bottom left at the back right down close to the tile. the heat mat is inside the tank but under the tile!


----------



## benhayes74 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Pictures!*


----------



## benhayes74 (Dec 31, 2014)

Stephen P said:


> Possibly because it is under the aquarium, which is not really ideal housing for a Leopard Gecko.
> 
> As has been said, photos will definitely help so more advice/guidance can be given.


hi there i have posted the photos!, the heat mat is in the tank but under the tile. i tried reptile carpet but it made no difference so i kept the tile!


----------



## benhayes74 (Dec 31, 2014)

SJScott said:


> Everything sounds good to me, obviously setting the temperature initially can be a pain. is there a hide over the heat mate? try taking some temperatures inside or around that hide and yeah it can be tricky with the winter! have just had to add heating to the cresties viv!
> 
> oh and as for posting picture there is a thread in the lizard pictures section of the lizard part. but briefly, you have to upload the picture to photobucket or an image hosting site and copy the image url! the just paste this into the thread!
> 
> ...


hey thanks! i heard that leopard geckos would be fine with a red bulb as they cannot see them, so it wont affect them being nocturnal


----------



## SJScott (Dec 25, 2014)

benhayes74 said:


> hey thanks! i heard that leopard geckos would be fine with a red bulb as they cannot see them, so it wont affect them being nocturnal


yeah the red bulb should be fine, could also get some led or a nigh time viewing bulb. 
Also the tiles will probably be better in this case as they will heat up and hold the heat for a lot longer than the reptile carpet will. 
are you getting a better temperature now with the heat mat inside the tank?
Also sorry to be picky but you would probably benefit from tanking that log out of the moist hide in the middle, as without the lid on it may not be humid enough, the tank looks great though : victory:
cheers, sam


----------



## benhayes74 (Dec 31, 2014)

SJScott said:


> yeah the red bulb should be fine, could also get some led or a nigh time viewing bulb.
> Also the tiles will probably be better in this case as they will heat up and hold the heat for a lot longer than the reptile carpet will.
> are you getting a better temperature now with the heat mat inside the tank?
> Also sorry to be picky but you would probably benefit from tanking that log out of the moist hide in the middle, as without the lid on it may not be humid enough, the tank looks great though : victory:
> cheers, sam


hey sam! i was thinking the same about the log! i will take it out of the hide. also the temps are still the same,


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

the probe needs to be directly in contact with the tiles, otherwise you are just measuring air/ambient temp


----------



## benhayes74 (Dec 31, 2014)

CloudForest said:


> the probe needs to be directly in contact with the tiles, otherwise you are just measuring air/ambient temp


Can i tape the probe to the tile ? thanks


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

no, never use sticky tape in a reptile enclosure, it causes horrific injuries to them

just put the probe on the tile, and use a (heavy) hide to keep it in place


----------



## SJScott (Dec 25, 2014)

benhayes74 said:


> Can i tape the probe to the tile ? thanks


yeah i would avoid using tape altogether, try putting the probe inside the coconut sell or under one of the plants as that would also hide it!


----------



## benhayes74 (Dec 31, 2014)

*please dont laugh!*

i think i have solved why i was not getting high enough temperature, on the digital thermometer it has indoor and outdoor temps and i was reading the indoor which was 22c and i think its supposed to be outdoor which is 33c 

lol was i a complete moron or what! now i have to get a refund for the heating unit that i bought i guess lol


----------



## SJScott (Dec 25, 2014)

benhayes74 said:


> i think i have solved why i was not getting high enough temperature, on the digital thermometer it has indoor and outdoor temps and i was reading the indoor which was 22c and i think its supposed to be outdoor which is 33c
> 
> lol was i a complete moron or what! now i have to get a refund for the heating unit that i bought i guess lol


ohh aha so you were reading from the unit itself instead of the probe?:lol2:
and yeah if you are comfortable with the temperature that you are currently getting then it might be worth saving the money 
Cheers, Sam


----------



## benhayes74 (Dec 31, 2014)

SJScott said:


> ohh aha so you were reading from the unit itself instead of the probe?:lol2:
> and yeah if you are comfortable with the temperature that you are currently getting then it might be worth saving the money
> Cheers, Sam


i must be the biggest fool to ever grace this forum! how did i not think about that, ive been pulling my hair out for weeks hahahahahahah:bash:


----------



## SJScott (Dec 25, 2014)

benhayes74 said:


> i must be the biggest fool to ever grace this forum! how did i not think about that, ive been pulling my hair out for weeks hahahahahahah:bash:


haha i wouldnt worry, we have all made simple mistakes ahah! glad to see you got it all sorted though :2thumb:


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

lol glad its sorted

I wouldn't return the other heat source tbh, always worth having a spare heat source as a backup


----------

